# Yanmar wiring diagram



## mikethecapt (Nov 20, 2005)

does anybody have or know where to find the engine wiring diagram for a yanmar 3gmf, i have searched the net to no avail. thanks to hero in advance. 

mike
s/v plan "b"


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I think I have the owner's manual that includes that series of engines, but it's on my boat, on the hard, in Maryland...and I'm living in Ohio for the winter. If you don't find it elsewhere, check with me in about April, and I'll make a copy and send it to you.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

What is it you're trying to determine? I have all the manuals for 4gm and some of the stuff is common to all engines. Maybe I can give you what you need.

Andre


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike...

It should not be too difficult. The only fiddly bit is how the alternator wires into the loom. They really are quite simple wiring diagrams, at least compared to motorcycles, for example.

Rockter.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike, I can send you Yanmar Service Manual chapter 10 Electrical System. Its about 2.5MB in size. What's you email ?


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Online Manual..... http://www.ayesail.net/sailing/Hunter/YanmarManual/Yanmar_Contents.html


----------



## mikethecapt (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you all for your help, billangiep, cudos.


----------

